

Show HN: Understanding Relationships - jswin
http://www.understandingrelationships.com.au/
Hello HackerNews,
I have something a little different to show here. I'm a PhD candidate in Melbourne, Australia and I'm working on a research project investigating how couples differ in the way they prefer to deal with relationship problems. My goal is to recruit as many participants as possible to complete an online questionnaire. For doing so, each participant will be sent a free report and relationship profile that compares their preferences and behaviours to groups of other similar people.<p>I'm bringing this to HackerNews to see if I could get some feedback on my project website and pitch. Initially I used Google AdWords to direct traffic to the site, then used conversion tracking + questionnaire data to give me an insight into what elements were lacking. But now I'm at a point where some richer feedback would be helpful.<p>Most psychological research projects are quite obtuse so I've made an effort to pitch everything in a straight-forward, plain speaking kind of way. These kinds of projects are also typically quite poorly organised, offer no real value to participants and therefore depend on begging for support. My ideal objective here is to construct a website/project that can stand on the strength of the value it offers people.<p>So, I'm interested in:
1. your overall impressions of the site and questionnaire
2. whether you would choose to participate based on these impressions<p>Your feedback is much appreciated. Please post any questions you may have about this project.<p>Thanks for your time.<p>http://www.understandingrelationships.com.au/
======
jswin
Hello HackerNews, I have something a little different to show here. I'm a PhD
candidate in Melbourne, Australia and I'm working on a research project
investigating how couples differ in the way they prefer to deal with
relationship problems. My goal is to recruit as many participants as possible
to complete an online questionnaire. For doing so, each participant will be
sent a free report and relationship profile that compares their preferences
and behaviours to groups of other similar people.

I'm bringing this to HackerNews to see if I could get some feedback on my
project website and pitch. Initially I used Google AdWords to direct traffic
to the site, then used conversion tracking + questionnaire data to give me an
insight into what elements were lacking. But now I'm at a point where some
richer feedback would be helpful.

Most psychological research projects are quite obtuse so I've made an effort
to pitch everything in a straight-forward, plain speaking kind of way. These
kinds of projects are also typically quite poorly organised, offer no real
value to participants and therefore depend on begging for support. My ideal
objective here is to construct a website/project that can stand on the
strength of the value it offers people.

So, I'm interested in: 1\. your overall impressions of the site and
questionnaire 2\. whether you would choose to participate based on these
impressions

Your feedback is much appreciated. Please post any questions you may have
about this project.

Thanks for your time.

